# tell me what you turn!



## jimmyjames (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi, as most of you know I have quite a bit of wood for sale, when I sell wood I like to add "packing peanuts" too the box, when you buy wood from me let me know the type of things you turn so I can send you something you can use, happy woodworking!


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 7, 2013)

I am fairly new to turning overall but so far my FIL and myself have been working on pens, peppermills and bowls. We started in pens but are slowly branching out.


----------



## Ulises (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello. I mostly turn pens. Please PM me about your wood selling.
Thank you


----------



## Wes Murphy (Aug 7, 2013)

i've really gotten into hollow forms here lately. My monster setup is getting rusty.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 7, 2013)

Pens, Peppermills, Duck calls, Pot Calls Game calls & Wood


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 7, 2013)

I like to turn free wood


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 8, 2013)

I am a retired man with a rented space for a shop. I like to turn vase forms, hollow forms, and constructed forms that challenge my planning and design abilities. Working just outside my comfort zone is where my head can really get in to it. 

I have, however, a personal goal to keep my addiction paid for by sales of my work. Peppermills, weed pots, and lidded boxes make up about half of my income from sales. I don't spend any time turning those things that can be production turned, imported, and purchased for less than I can buy the raw products.

In other words, I like wood that will make unique, one-of-a-kind ornamental items, and I don't care for pen blanks, game call blanks, spindles for ballusters, etc. (I have an idea for marketing pot calls, but will get into that as the fall hunting season gets closer.)

Like most, I will pay more for dry, solid, fine grain, figured large blocks. I look for centered pith, location and type of occlusions,

A 6" x 6" x 12" =one board foot and is worth twice to three times a 12" x 12' x 1' also= one board foot.


----------



## JonLanier (Aug 8, 2013)

I always turn my steering wheel... or I've very ever in a straight line.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 8, 2013)

Pretty girls turn my head. Does that count?


----------



## nx95240 (Aug 9, 2013)

www.brianwattscustomcalls.com take a look at what I turn when you get time..


----------



## drycreek (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey Brian not trying to highjack jimmyjames thread visted your site and beautiful calls buddy.


----------



## drycreek (Aug 9, 2013)

Now to get down to answering the question of what do you turn? I turn heads everytime I walk by. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: All kidding aside bowls, bottle stoppers, rolling pins, mallets, and a few small hollow forms.


----------



## lathemaster (Aug 15, 2013)

Actually depends on the time of year.

Right now I am starting to turn Christmas Ornaments. Some with wood globes and some with sea urchin shells.

In the spring I turn several custom wedding toasting flutes.

I also make a child's stool and toddler rocking chair.

And of course Bowls, Hollow forms, and pens only for special orders or to include in trades.

Mike


----------

